# North Dakota.. hellhole of the boomtown..



## creature (Jun 24, 2014)

currently in williston, ND..

what an amazing instance of human and planetary self destruction...

working towards the next adventure..

most days are 13 hours long, so being able to meet up on the spur of the moment is tough..
however.. *ANYONE* coming through here is welcome to at least a meal & provisions, possibly a shower & laundry.

very cool folks may be able to crash for a few days.

the workload is hellish & the company i work for has more fucking dementia than me..
i may snap at any moment & tell them to flip it big..

i *may* be able to hold out, & make another attempt at a material alternate reality...

in any case, for as long as i last the offer is good.

if i hit the road again, i'll post, because i'm prepping for another trip, depature date still undetermined.
maybe tomorrow morning..
maybe late september...

anybody needs a hand & i can help where i am, it'd be a fucking blast..

bow fucking wow wow wow..

j


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 25, 2014)

I slept outside in Williston January and February, it was brutal. My camp got ransacked and vandalized. Such a strange place. Walked out of there with a couple thousand bucks though. I'm going to work there again possibly a couple weeks from now, possibly not until September.

I always worked for bakken (the temp place) what are you doing there?


----------



## creature (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey, wind..

yeah.. the winter was fucking brutal..
came out here in november, having been told there would be full time work..
went at it like hell for about two weeks, then everything shut the fuck down..

my van is diesel, & i didn't have a chance to winterize it.. the 2 weeks were about 60 hours each, & the housing was provided, so i wasn't worried.
over the next 3 months i averaged about 10 hours a week, with the van frozen in fucking place..
i was still housed, but i would have bailed in a heartbeat if i could have started my beast up...

march 12th rolled around & we got a thaw, so i got the fuck out..

i'm a surveyor by trade... keeps me in fuel & food, & allows me to make an ass of myself..

the new job isn't much better than the old, but at least i'm not in spittle laced shouting matches with the fucking violent alcoholic i was frozen next door to..
the asshole was my working partner, too...

what a fucking nightmare...

sorry about you're camp... yeah.. fucking 50 fucking degrees below fucking zero..
fucking weeks on end with highs in the negative fucking digits..

cabin fever & nihilism... 

not good..



anyways.. hanging it up for the evening..

message me if there's any important details.. 

like i said, if you're in the area, whatever resources i can make available, i will..

woof...


----------

